# tips for training?



## Kesie1289 (Feb 22, 2012)

My dog is about 9 months and behaves well just a few problems we are having with her 
1 she jumps up on everyone 
2 she likes to use her teeth with light playing
3 she has issues if left alone to long she will chew the carpet the chair cushion
4 is there a way to teach them to not dig? 
5 and worse of all how do you teach your fiancee to stop teaching the dog the opposite of what you teach I spend all day saying not biting no jumping up he comes home and ruff houses with her I start from 0 all over


----------



## Jaxon'sMom (Sep 9, 2011)

My GS is almost 9 months, and also jumps on everyone, uses his teeth when playing, and will also chew things up if left alone. We are working on the 'off' command, 'no bite', and just hoping he will grow out of the chewing. He doesn't chew up everything, just a couple of rugs, his bed, and part of the wall. Not too bad though. Not sure if this helps you, but at least you know she is normal and you are not alone!


----------



## fox_hound (Feb 26, 2012)

The wall lol


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Kesie1289 said:


> 1 she jumps up on everyone


Teach her an alternative behavior (I use Sit). She only gets attention and/or treats when her butt is on the ground - she can't jump if she is sitting. 



> 2 she likes to use her teeth with light playing


You'll want to redirect her teeth to a toy. If she continues to put her teeth on you, then all fun stops. There are LOTS of threads on biting puppies you can search for in the puppy section.



> 3 she has issues if left alone to long she will chew the carpet the chair cushion


This is a time when I'd suggest crate training.



> 4 is there a way to teach them to not dig?


That one I haven't really had experience with, but being there and distracting her is one way to start.



> 5 and worse of all how do you teach your fiancee to stop teaching the dog the opposite of what you teach I spend all day saying not biting no jumping up he comes home and ruff houses with her I start from 0 all over


If you ever figure this one out, you could make millions. I can manage to train most dogs, at least partly, but I've never figured out how to train The Mate.


----------



## Kesie1289 (Feb 22, 2012)

Lol well in wanting to take a 10 month corse on dog training to become a dog trainer problem is I will be using my own dog if I spend all day training her and he don't help to keep the training up I'm not gonna pass the corse and will waste the money


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

my dog is 8 mos old and does everything your dog does, except chewing furniture, i crate her when im not home. I also read a post to cover the bottom of your plants with tin foil, so they dont dig. i dont have a problem outside because i walk her, so no diggin


----------



## KLindsey (Feb 3, 2012)

number 5 is the hardest!!! They love to ruff house with him! They have learned that they can be ruff with Daddy and gentle with Mommy! Once in a while they still try to use me as their chew toy, I seem to taste better then any bone! LOL! When they start I ignore them and stop playing they soon get the hint.


----------



## Kesie1289 (Feb 22, 2012)

Ya she knows I don't let her jump up and I don't like biting but she will crawl all over him he thinks its fun I say its not if she would try with a child and also she don't see him as her boss but we found that she is scared of mail slap it against a table or something she will listen guess its the sound but you shake something that rattles she freaks and tries to eat it


----------

